# [iOS] - Questions suite à switch



## LS Zaitsev (22 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Habitué du monde Mac depuis des années, je n'ai connu qu'une (brève) incursion dans le monde iOS en 2014-2016 avec un iPad, utilisé très ponctuellement car acheté pour de mauvaises raisons.
Depuis peu, je me suis équipé d'un smartphone (oui, j'ai eu un smartphone en 2020 pour la première fois), d'abord Android, puis un iPhone 11 pro max il y a 2 mois.
C'est un changement d'habitude et je ne cherche pas à reproduire des choses d'autres OS sous iOS. Je voudrais juste savoir si des solutions existent ou si un réglage m'aurait échappé, à propos des demandes suivantes :


*Volume progressif de la sonnerie / réveil* : fonction très agréable sous Android, je trouve la sonnerie un peu brutale sous iOS, elle démarre à plein volume.
*Appel Whatsapp directement depuis le répertoire* : Sous iOS, je dois ouvrir _Whatsapp_, taper le nom du contact dans le champ de recherche, ouvrir une nouvelle conversation puis appuyer sur le bouton d'appel. Pas possible d'appeler en un clic un contact via _Whatsapp_ depuis _Contacts_ ?
*L'intégration des applis tierces dans le menu "Partager" ou "Ouvrir dans"* : je constate que certaines applis n'apparaissent jamais (et ne sont pas configurables) dans le menu. Par ex. pour ouvrir une localisation, j'ai le choix entre _Plans_ (évidemment), _Google Maps_ ou _Waze_, mais pas _Maps.me_ (que j'utilise beaucoup pour ses capacités hors connexion). Pourquoi _Waze_ est-in correctement intégré et pas Maps.me ? La responsabilité vient-elle d'Apple ou au contraire de l'éditeur lui-même, qui n'implémente pas cette fonction ?
*La mise à jour des applis non centralisée *: sous Android, toutes mes applications signalaient une MàJ et se mettaient à jour via le même outil (Google Play). Sous iOS, certaines applis se mettent à jour via l'AppStore (évidemment!), mais pas d'autres ! Certaines applis se mettent à jour "en interne", il faut lancer l'appli et soit un message apparaît pour nous inviter à MàJ, soit il faut aller dans un menu et rechercher manuellement les MàJ. Là aussi, cela vient-il d'Apple ou de l'éditeur de l'appli ? Mais pourquoi la même appli sous Android aurait-elle les MàJ dans Google Play, et pas dans l'AppStore sous iOS ?
*Les applications "castrées" *: certaines applications sous iOS ont moins de fonctionnalités que sous Android. Par ex. c'est le cas de _VLC_ et _Wikipédia_._ VLC_ n'offre pas la navigation par dossiers (en mode "explorateur de fichiers") sous iOS, mais sous Android oui. _VLC_ rejoint donc la cohorte de lecteur audio/video qui impose des fichiers parfaitement tagués. Wikipédia ne permet pas l'ouverture de plusieurs articles via les onglets, sous Android oui. On doit donc enregistrer un article dans une liste de "favoris", ce qui est très fastidieux, pour y revenir plus tard et continuer la lecture de l'article en cours. Sous Android, un appui long sur un lien permet de l'ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet en arrière plan (à la façon d'un navigateur web en fait). Sous iOS il n'est donc pas possible de consulter simultanément plusieurs articles.

Comme vous le voyez, rien de bien important, mais j'aime comprendre. J'espère ne pas avoir de visite des habituels grognons du forum qui ne manqueront pas de faire des réponses désagréables et désobligeantes. Mon sujet n'a aucune vocation à être un troll (je ne suis d'aucune chapelle).
J'aime voir clair dans le partage des responsabilités (Apple ou éditeur des applis, ou moi qui n'ai pas compris un truc !).

Merci de vos éclaircissements !


----------



## edenpulse (22 Mai 2021)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> La mise à jour des applis non centralisée


euh ben il n'y a pas d'autre moyen de mettre à jour les applications, il faut passer par l'App Store (en haut à droite sur ton icone de compte et refresh)


LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Pourquoi _Waze_ est-in correctement intégré et pas Maps.me ?


Parce que Maps.me à décidé de ne pas implémenter cette fonction. 


LS Zaitsev a dit:


> *Appel Whatsapp directement depuis le répertoire* :


Tout à fait possible, maintiens appuyé la touche "appel" dans la fiche du contact, et tu verras les diverses applications, dont whatsapp pour appeller.


LS Zaitsev a dit:


> _VLC_ n'offre pas la navigation par dossiers (en mode "explorateur de fichiers") sous iOS


sur Android, les applications ont accès au système de fichier dans leur ensemble, ce qui peut être une source de failles de sécurités et d'applications plus curieuses qu'elles ne devraient l'être. iOS sépare chaque application et elles n'ont pas accès au système de fichier du tout. Elles ont par contre chacune leur propre espace de stockage.


LS Zaitsev a dit:


> *Volume progressif de la sonnerie / réveil*


j'ai l'impression que la mienne est progressive par contre... ptet mon imagination.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Mai 2021)

Merci de m'avoir répondu.

Pour le premier point, nous ne partageons pas la même expérience : j'ai bien des applications qui ne se mettent pas à jour dans l'AppStore, mais dans l'application elle-même. Par ex. l'appli iOS de RT News.

Pour l'intégration, je me doutais que cela venait de l'éditeur.

Merci beaucoup pour l'astuce appel Whatsapp depuis le répertoire.

Il y a bien pourtant des applications sous iOS qui ont accès au système de fichier : _Goodreader_, _Documents_, les lecteurs de livres numériques, etc. Pourquoi le pourraient-elles et pas _VLC_ ?
Pour mes fichiers audio, j'utilise Documents, mais _VLC_ me manque... Il se trouve que j'écoute souvent des enregistrements audio, soit perso (guitare/chant), soit pro (un certain nombre de collègues préfèrent faire leur rapport d'interventions sur site avec le dictaphone, notamment parce qu'un certain nombre n'est pas francophone de naissance, dont l'écrit...). Les fichiers ne sont donc pas taggués et cela serait une perte de temps de le faire.
De plus, même si VLC a son propre espace de stockage (comme la plupart des applis iOS oui), pourquoi la navigation par dossier ne serait-elle pas disponible (même si déposer les dossiers dans VLC via iTunes, je n'ai pas de souci avec ça) ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2021)

Il y a en effet des applications qui font des mises à jours supplémentaires en interne, mais c’est extrêmement rare. Ces application ont de tout de façon accés à la mise à jour d’Apple comme toute application. Il faut bien dissocier les deux systèmes.

ensuite, le fonctionnement de l’application iOS dépends du développeur et non d’Apple Même si certaine limitation imposées par Apple empêche certaines actions par rapport à la même application sur ordinateur.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (23 Mai 2021)

Pour le moment, j'ai rencontré 3 applications qui ne se mettent pas à jour via l'AppStore (mais pas du tout), mais seulement "en interne" : _Avito_ (petites annonces), _RT News_ (médias) et _BlueSecur_ (vidéo-surveillance).
Ce n'est pas un vrai problème, franchement, mais je voulais comprendre.


----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2021)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> _Avito_ (petites annonces),


_*Avito*_ en est à la version 2.5.4 qui a été mise à jour il y a trois jours



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> _RT News_ (médias)


_*RT News*_  en est à la version 3.12.1 qui a été mise à jour il y a cinq jours



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> _BlueSecur_ (vidéo-surveillance).
> Ce n'est pas un vrai problème, franchement, mais je voulais comprendre.


_*Hörmann BlueSecur*_ (si c'est bien l'application de surveillance que tu possèdes) en est à la version 21.1.0 qui a été mise à jour il y a deux mois.

Donc, ces application sont bien mises a jour via l'App Store mais tu ne le vois pas puisque cela est fait automatiquement.

Ensuite, si le développeur a choisis de mettre a jour des données via son propre service, rien ne l'en empêche. Je n'ai qu'une application dans ce cas, un jeu : *Simpson's Springfield.*


----------



## LS Zaitsev (23 Mai 2021)

Non, mon AppStore est configuré en MàJ manuelle. Quand des MàJ sont dispos, une pastille rouge apparait sur l'icône de l'AppStore et je mets à jour manuellement.
Je n'ai pas dit que ces applications ne se mettaient pas à jour, simplement que la MàJ ne passait pas par l'AppStore, qui d'ailleurs ne me la signale pas. Je viens précisément de mettre à jour Avito hier : je l'ai lancé, un message pop-up est apparu me proposant la MàJ (rien n'apparaissait dans l'AppStore), j'ai validé. L'AppStore ne s'est pas lancé.
Dans l'AppStore, le numéro de version affichée concorde.

Quant à RT, oui, vous m'avez copié-collé les infos de l'AppStore : MàJ y'a 5 jours mais mon appli ne s'est pas MàJ depuis des semaines... Auquel cas je m'en serais rendu compte puisque je fais mes MàJ AppStore manuellement. Dans l'appli, je ne trouve pas de menus pour vérifier le numéro de version.

Pour BlueSecur, non ce n'est pas Hörmann BlueSecur, qui a l'air d'être un truc de gestion de portail électrique.
Dans tous les cas, peu importe, c'est un comportement surprenant dans la mesure où je n'avais pas constaté ça avant la MàJ vers iOS 14.
Dans la pratique ce n'est pas un problème.


----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2021)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit que ces applications ne se mettaient pas à jour, simplement que la MàJ ne passait pas par l'AppStore, qui d'ailleurs ne me la signale pas. Je viens précisément de mettre à jour Avito hier : je l'ai lancé, un message pop-up est apparu me proposant la MàJ (rien n'apparaissait dans l'AppStore), j'ai validé. L'AppStore ne s'est pas lancé.



Ce que tu décris est impossible. Une application ne peut pas être mise à jour autrement que par l'AppStore. Si ton application te demande de se mettre à jour pour fonctionner, c'est que l'AppStore est appelé en arrière plan et télécharge l'application. 

J'ai juste l'impression que tu t'emmêles les pinceaux en ne comprenant pas comment fonctionne iOS et que tu te bases sur ton expérience d'androïde pour décrire un système qui n'existe pas dans l'univers Apple.


----------



## Fonzerelli (24 Mai 2021)

Il y a quand même des applications qui se mettent à jour rapidement et d’autres pas. Je n’ai jamais compris pourquoi.

ici en mode automatique, j’ai des apps qui ne se sont pas mises à jour et d’autres si.


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2021)

J'ai également remarqué ça. Une question d'activité de l'appareil durant la nuit peut être ou d'optimisation de la bande passante du coté d'Apple. je n'ai pas d'explication.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (11 Juin 2021)

Non, je ne m'emmêle pas les pinceaux. Je connais iOS et OSX depuis des années, je ne suis pas débutant et je n'aborde pas le monde Apple au prisme d'Android ou autre. Je suis à l'aise avec tous les OS, dont d'ailleurs je ne hiérarchise pas la valeur.
J'ai bien ces applications qui, parfois (depuis le passage à iOS 14), signale la disponibilité d'une MàJ au lancement de l'appli (et non dans l'AppStore en même temps que les autres).
Si j'accepte ce message de MàJ : l'appli. se ferme, quelques secondes, puis se relance. L'AppStore ne se lance pas de façon visible, peut-être qu'il se lance malgré tout en arrière-plan, mais ça reste complètement transparent.
C'est vraiment étrange, car pour toutes les autres applis, je vais dans l'AppStore et je clique sur "Tout mettre à jour", pour MàJ tout ce qui apparait. L'AppStore reste ouvert durant cette opération.
Les MàJ auto. ne sont pas activées, par habitude.

Bon, j'aurais eu pas mal de réponses déjà, sur ce fil. Je n'espérais pas une "solution" à tout, d'autant que mes remarques ne sont pas de véritables problèmes (en tout cas par pour moi).


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2021)

Le logiciel AppStore ne se lance pas forcement en cas de mise à jour.
j’ai une application, Simpson’s Springfield qui de temps en temps demande à étre mis à jour sinon, il ne fonctionne pas. Je clique sur ok, la mise à jour se fait puis le logiciel se relance. Mais ça passe bien par l’AppStore. Si je vais dans la boutique Apple, je peut voir, en me rendant sur ma fiche du jeu, un bouton de mise à jour.


----------

